# Yvonne Loriod, Messiaen's Second Wife - Recordings?



## gekotron (Aug 11, 2012)

I have not been able to find any recordings in my cursory look through what's digitally available on iTunes of her playing Messiaen's solo piano work, as in below.






Please help! And recommendations of *ANY *of her recordings are tremendously welcome, especially of her playing Messiaen.

Gekotron


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

She played the piano parts in a number of Messiaen recordings I have, including this fine live concert in honor of Messiaen's 80th birthday:










Also available as part of a fine box set from Erato, which also features a Transfiguration with her as soloist:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Most of her Messiaen recordings can be had from Warner/Erato in their "Messiaen Edition" 18 CD set. Availible from most major retailers!










FWIW, a retailer like ArkivMusik (Chosen as an example because they have an easy find) list the following:



> *Composers*
> 
> Alban Berg (1)
> Pierre Boulez (1)
> ...


/ptr


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I have this recording of Catalogue d'oiseaux in Spotify.







I think it's better than the one in the Messiaen Edition, her playing is _considerably_ slower in that one.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

^ I really enjoy that first disc Mahlerian posted of the live recording of piano concertante works.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

If you like solo piano music, don't overlook her Vingt Regards.


----------

